# Fuel shut-off valve stuck



## snowmainiac (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi, I'm a newbie here.

I got my Ariens 28 Deluxe in February of 2015 and it worked great (snowy winter in Maine last year). After it finally stopped snowing, I ran the machine dry and changed the oil as per the instructions. I also left the fuel shut-off valve in the OFF position.

A few days ago, during our first snow, I went to start the machine and could only turn the fuel shut-off valve part way open. So…I can't start the machine. Any ideas as to what's going on? The shop can't pick it up (I don't have a truck) until the 7th, just before another snow storm. I'd love to get this thing going before then (and save myself some $$).

Thanks.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

More than likely just gummed up. Try working it back and forth a bunch of times .


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you sure it is stuck? Most of those valves are ball valves and only turn about 1/4 turn.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum 

If the line is long enough, remove the line from the valve and stick it straight on the tank so you can use it for now.

They shouldn't need to pick it up as it would be stupid to drag it all the way back to the shop and then back to you when anyone can simply replace the three-five buck valve on site in a couple minutes. I sure don't understand their thinking.

If I were you and working it some didn't fix it I'd likely just get one at a hardware store, big box, auto supply and just be down with it.

Briggs & Stratton Inline Fuel Shut Off Valve-698183 - The Home Depot

http://www.autozone.com/miscellaneous-non-automotive/fuel-shut-off-valve


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

If you get desperate remove the valve and just connect it it up (if the hose is long enough)
Remember to pinch off the line so the gas doesn't run out all over the place! 
If not, buy a new length of hose and a new shut off valve. Any auto supply house or box store lawn section has that stuff on hand.

EDIT - JINX! we posted at the same time! lol


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

No problems badcat. I get some of my best ideas from other people. :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## snowmainiac (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks all for the replies.

I've tried working it back and forth a few times. It always hits resistance about half-way to OPEN. I'd rather not break it and have gas leaking onto the garage floor (though, I could siphon most of it out first, I guess).

As far as replacing the valve, I think my machine has an Ariens engine…or do they all have Briggs & Stratton? Would they both use the same valve? 

What's involved with replacing the valve? Is it just a matter of removing the housing around it and removing the clamps? Can't be that easy…can it?

Thanks again.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Is it that easy? YES! You are getting sound advice from all above.

As kiss a frog said why in the world would they send out truck and pick up the machine for a 5 minute fix?????? They may be doing this to inconvenience you so you will not bother them for such a minor repair. (cynical I know!) They will likely loose money on it. Even if they are reimbursed by Ariens for the $5 part.

You could try taking it out of the machine and get a good look at the inside and see what is binding it up. YOu may be able to free it and reinstall it.

It may be under warrantee but you can fix this yourself much faster and be ready for the next snow.

If you need to, you can buy a kit containing a shut off valve with 1/4" hose at Lowes for under $10. You just need a pliers to undo the hose clamps. 

Don't forget to drain or clamp the hose upstream to prevent a flood.

I wish all problems were 1/2 as easy to solve.
You will be fine. Good Luck.


----------



## snowmainiac (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks Toro, and all who replied. I'm going to give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I would simply use some Fluid Film up its neck and play around on and off then more FF.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

Don't fret if you bust it you can get a 5 pack of those nice inline tiny valves on Ebay for $7. I put them in everything and my new trick is to use it to run the machine dry when I am done. It's cheap insurance when dealing with todays garbage gas.
Your mileage may vary but I never had any valve stick so bad that it couldn't be freed. If you are comfortable with tools at all just take a pair of plyers to the finger grips and gently work it back and forth a bit. If it will move at all it will eventually with a bit of careful help. It's probably just a tad tight but once you move it a few times it will wear in and work fine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The examples I posted said Briggs & Stratton but it's just a 1/4" fuel shut off and any of them will work on anything (with a 1/4" fuel line).


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm not so sure his shutoff valve isn't buried deeper than what some of you are thinking. 
There may be a bunch of disassembly to get to this on modern Ariens machines.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

"Don't fret if you bust it you can get a 5 pack of those nice inline tiny valves on Ebay for $7."

Be careful buying these off ebay - I got a batch that soon failed to pass fuel once in use. I wasted a lot of time figuring that one out. The only clue to detecting them is they're slightly purple-shaded rather than true red.


----------



## snowmainiac (Jan 2, 2016)

*What I'm thinking*



dbert said:


> I'm not so sure his shutoff valve isn't buried deeper than what some of you are thinking.
> There may be a bunch of disassembly to get to this on modern Ariens machines.


Thanks dbert.

It may well be buried behind the housing as it is a new machine. I asked the online help desk at Ariens and "David" suggested I get to the valve…after taking a bunch of stuff off. It may have sounded worse than it is, but it didn't sound like a simple process.

Here is most of our conversation:

Me: Hi, I have an Ariens 921037 Deluxe 28 snowblower that I bought less than a year ago. I tried to start it for the first time today [I meant to say this winter], but I cannot open the fuel shutoff valve (it was left in the off position). What can I do to move it?
David: You can remove the fuel switch and try some penetrating oil in it to see if you can wiggle it open.
David: Short of completely removing it there are no tricks to get it opened
Me: Can I just pull the knob off?
David: The knob isn't the problem it is moving a piece of metal inside the valve that is probably stuck or just jammed up.
Me: I understand, but how do I spray penetrating oil on the mechanism? Do I have to pull the knob off? I don't want to break it.
David: *Okay so you are going to have to remove the whole assembly on the fuel tank side it is clamped and on the carb side it is threaded you will have to take off that whole assembly*.​
I was thinking that by just taking the knob off, I could spray some lubricant on the valve, thus, saving me from "removing the whole assembly," which really is a bad design if these valves stick a lot.

Is it as hard as "David" makes it sound?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Can you post a picture or two of the valve and what is surrounding it? Worth thousands of words.


----------



## snowmainiac (Jan 2, 2016)

OK, it's fixed!

I used a big honkin' screwdriver to pop the plastic cap off the metal stem of the shut-off valve and used pliers to turn the valve to ON position (not easily). The good news is that the machine runs…the bad news is that part of the stem is in the cap. So…I have a future project which will require a new shut-off valve. That will wait 'til warm weather (April, May, June…who knows), 'cause I am not messing with the valve until then.

Ariens has been in business a long time. I'm surprised they sell such expensive machines with such crappy parts.

And no, there would have been no way to get to the valve without popping/snapping off the cap. The cap has to come off before the metal housing surrounding it can be removed.

Thanks all for your suggestions. I have one for Ariens!


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, once you get it fixed and looking all pretty again, remember not to use the fuel shut-off after you already ran the machine dry. Since there was no fuel in the system anyway, you really didn't need to turn the valve to the off position. It might be smarter in the future just to add some Stabil or, even better in my opinion, some Sea Foam through the system before you run it dry. That's what I do every year and I have never had a problem.


----------



## snowmainiac (Jan 2, 2016)

Smolenski7 said:


> Well, once you get it fixed and looking all pretty again, remember not to use the fuel shut-off after you already ran the machine dry. Since there was no fuel in the system anyway, you really didn't need to turn the valve to the off position. It might be smarter in the future just to add some Stabil or, even better in my opinion, some Sea Foam through the system before you run it dry. That's what I do every year and I have never had a problem.


I used Stabil in the gas, and ran the machine dry. But your point is well taken - the valve stays open!


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Ariens should just send you a new valve that will work, and be done with it. It would help with public relations.
Sid


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Smolenski7 said:


> Well, once you get it fixed and looking all pretty again, remember not to use the fuel shut-off after you already ran the machine dry. Since there was no fuel in the system anyway, you really didn't need to turn the valve to the off position. It might be smarter in the future just to add some Stabil or, even better in my opinion, some Sea Foam through the system before you run it dry. That's what I do every year and I have never had a problem.




It's just second nature to me, but I always run my stuff dry and always just turn the valve to the off position, after a nice long day in the sun with the gas cap off and then off to hibernate.

No need for use naptha/light oil when running it dry......


----------



## snowmainiac (Jan 2, 2016)

Sid said:


> Ariens should just send you a new valve that will work, and be done with it. It would help with public relations.
> Sid


Good idea. I'll ask them…but won't hold my breath. They'll probably tell my I just voided the warranty.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

snowmainiac said:


> Good idea. I'll ask them…but won't hold my breath. They'll probably tell my I just voided the warranty.


They have actually been good about sending free replacement parts for little things to members here.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

snowmainiac said:


> Thanks all for your suggestions. I have one for Ariens!


There is a rep "here" from Ariens, Mary Lyn.

You can give her your suggestion and it will make it to Ariens. Just be nice :facepalm_zpsdj194qh
They may be able to send you the part if it's under warranty.

Ariens - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums

I can't speak for Ariens or Ariens dealers but when you're sitting on an expensive new or near new machine and it's got something small wrong with it and you temporarily fix it to use it they should understand the situation.


----------



## snowmainiac (Jan 2, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> There is a rep "here" from Ariens, Mary Lyn.
> 
> You can give her your suggestion and it will make it to Ariens. Just be nice :facepalm_zpsdj194qh
> They may be able to send you the part if it's under warranty.
> ...


Thank you. I PM'd Mary Lyn. If they don't comp me for a new valve and knob, I'll order them myself.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sounds like a fault from the factory. Did you have any difficulty before?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Agreed - that's not a high failure part by any stretch. I would recommend using a shutoff valve - as you don't want to end up with a fuel leak when it sits for long periods. If the float in the carb gets hung up at all it will leak out. When the weather warms up don't forget abou tit..... good luck!


----------



## snowmainiac (Jan 2, 2016)

bad69cat said:


> Agreed - that's not a high failure part by any stretch. I would recommend using a shutoff valve - as you don't want to end up with a fuel leak when it sits for long periods. If the float in the carb gets hung up at all it will leak out. When the weather warms up don't forget abou tit..... good luck!


Interesting. My neighbor has an old Sears Craftsman that she has let me use for years. No shut-off valve. No stabilizer. No problems.

These new machines seem to be a lot more fussy.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The newer stuff for the most part isn't adjustable and does run leaner and may have smaller passages that are less forgiving to neglect.

Older stuff you can get away with more but the newer stuff you should try to use alcohol free, stabilizer and maybe a shot of cleaner once in a while as cheap insurance it's going to start each time you need it to.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

after reading this thread i'm scared to go outside and see if my shut off valve is frozen:huh:


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

snowmainiac said:


> Interesting. My neighbor has an old Sears Craftsman that she has let me use for years. No shut-off valve. No stabilizer. No problems.
> 
> These new machines seem to be a lot more fussy.


My old Craftsman 1983 had a shut off valve, kind of like a bathroom sink shutoff valve, but smaller, about 6 turns to close it. Lasted 25 years, until the bucket rusted through and the mounting bracket welds broke, so my valve was the least of my problems. 

Just added a new style 90degree on/off that is standard equipment on Briggs engines, when they are equipped at all, and it works as well as any $5.25 valve works.. If it craps out, ill get another.


----------



## snowmainiac (Jan 2, 2016)

brickcity said:


> after reading this thread i'm scared to go outside and see if my shut off valve is frozen:huh:


I don't blame you. It's really absurd to have such a finicky part on something that's supposed to be built for tough conditions.

On another note, my snow shovels have ALWAYS started. They kill my back, but boy are they reliable!

P.S. Just a suggestion: Don't do as I did and wait 'til the next snowstorm to start your machine for the first time. Lesson learned.


----------



## snowmainiac (Jan 2, 2016)

skutflut said:


> My old Craftsman 1983 had a shut off valve, kind of like a bathroom sink shutoff valve, but smaller, about 6 turns to close it. Lasted 25 years, until the bucket rusted through and the mounting bracket welds broke, so my valve was the least of my problems.
> 
> Just added a new style 90degree on/off that is standard equipment on Briggs engines, when they are equipped at all, and it works as well as any $5.25 valve works.. If it craps out, ill get another.


Yeah, I wince every time I hear "new and improved." A repairman's dream.


----------



## snowmainiac (Jan 2, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> The newer stuff for the most part isn't adjustable and does run leaner and may have smaller passages that are less forgiving to neglect.
> 
> Older stuff you can get away with more but the newer stuff you should try to use alcohol free, stabilizer and maybe a shot of cleaner once in a while as cheap insurance it's going to start each time you need it to.


But…I didn't neglect it. Changed the oil and ran the machine dry, then turned the shutoff valve to OFF and stored my brand new machine with its skids on a piece of wood. Everything just as the operations manual suggested.

Anyway, it's a done deal. The valve is now open after I broke off the knob and it will stay that way until spring. I'm now working to see if Ariens will send me new parts for free - I think I can replace them myself.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

I too have the new 24" but i have the opposite problem. My valve will not shutoff and the fuel keeps feeding the carb. The valve knob rotates but the fuel continues to flow. Still under warranty so after the season is over it's going to the shop for valve replacement.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

snowmainiac said:


> But…I didn't neglect it.


I understand, didn't mean to infer you did.
Talking more about the older snow blower engine carbs being able to stand a bit more neglect as they were adjustable and they were set up to be able to run rich. Today's stuff is so lean and non-adjustable it doesn't take anything to give you a surging problem and some even state that surging is "normal". 

There isn't anything you can do to prevent this. It's a cheap plastic valve that normally works just fine and lasts as long as the machine.

Have you contacted Mary Lyn yet ?? IMHO, Even if you're going to wait till spring to do the replacement I'd PM her now.
Might even add a link to this thread as a reference.


----------

